

Ask HN: App review. http://letsphotobooth.com - m0digital

Hey guys,<p>Just launched looking for some feedback.<p>Photobooth hosts weekly webcam challenges. We've launched this week w/ a "killer shades" challenge, so please show your support and snap some pics rockin yours.<p>The premise is we host "fun" weekly challenges and users snap pics right on the website w/ their webcam.  Facebook Connect is preferred registration method as we post your photos to your facebook account w/ a link back to the site...showing your friends what you're doing.<p>In addition to that, people earn points for submitting entries, voting, and policing the system. We're thinking of integrating some badges to award to people for special actions.<p>Ideally, we'd have another section where users submit their own challenges ideas, and the winner's challenge idea is used for the following week.<p>Please take a look.<p>Thanks
-Steel
======
m0digital
clickable. <http://letsphotobooth.com>

